# Electric brake / 7 pin installer needed????



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Need some help; I have a 2002 Toyota 4runner that I need wired for a 7 pin connector and an electric brake controller installed.....

Anyone have a recommendation for a company that can do this work in the Clear Lake / Pasadena area?

Went to my u-haul guy in League City yesterday, but he can't do the work until next Tuesday. I really need the install done before then.

Any help or leads would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Discount Hitch in Pasadena.

It's not hard to do yourself.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Sgrem,
Thanks for the lead---green to you...I'll give them a call.
I could "probably" do the job myself...just getting old and running out of time.
Many thanks!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Passdena truck and trailer


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks LX...I'm calling both places today.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

follow up.......
Pasadena Trailer on Red Bluff is the real deal!
Great bunch of guys....fast, fair, good work, good prices too.
Thanks for the leads 2coolers.


----------

